# Contract and terms.



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

The future doesn't matter though........if it doesn't apply now, it doesn't apply. Once they make it law for services it will then apply. No sense restricting yourself over nothing.....what's the point of freedom if you're just going to confine yourself for nothing?


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

AAPaint said:


> The future doesn't matter though........if it doesn't apply now, it doesn't apply. Once they make it law for services it will then apply. No sense restricting yourself over nothing.....what's the point of freedom if you're just going to confine yourself for nothing?



Exactly, why fret over tomorrow today? Hell, any contract you guys show me I can point at 20 lawyers that can poke holes all through it. Does it matter? Not really, if... as I pointed out above from George Z's post... you are ethical, then none of this really matters.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Why do I feel like this is North vs South.. Florida.. hehe


----------



## AFI (Sep 21, 2006)

Brushslingers said:


> Why do I feel like this is North vs South.. Florida.. hehe


Ohh yeahharty: *we want our independence*:clap:


----------



## painterjim (Sep 20, 2006)

> Yes, I am saying you should ignore unjust laws, and that's cool if you think it's ignorant because I wasn't the first to say it...What do you think a trial by jury is for?


But you have to ask yourself, what is an "unjust law". And what may appear just to you may appear unjust to someone else. Where do you draw the line?



> The IRS tax code is actually constitutionally illegal.


 Be that as it may, if you refuse to pay them you will go to jail.

Tell me, what laws that you don't like are you not adhereing to? Like I said, there are many laws that I disagree with, that I believe to be unfair, and unjust, but that doesn't mean that they are not laws, and that I can just exempt myself from them.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Hush jim, we are attempting to squish south floridas independence here...


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

painterjim said:


> But you have to ask yourself, what is an "unjust law". And what may appear just to you may appear unjust to someone else. Where do you draw the line?
> 
> Be that as it may, if you refuse to pay them you will go to jail.
> 
> Tell me, what laws that you don't like are you not adhereing to? Like I said, there are many laws that I disagree with, that I believe to be unfair, and unjust, but that doesn't mean that they are not laws, and that I can just exempt myself from them.


No, not really. There are thousands that don't pay taxes their whole lives. 

Why does it matter what laws I don't like and don't adhere to? The list is long...I adhere to the boundaries set forth by the constitution, but there are many idiotic laws I'd rather die than follow mindlessly. BTW, you can actually exempt yourself from any law, even murder. All you need is one juror that agrees.


----------



## lpp (Apr 11, 2006)

painterjim said:


> The three day right of recension can't be challenged, they can cancel within three business days, and if you have bought materials you are just out of luck.


Exactly! We NEVER purchase materials before that three day right is up and if we do they have already written and signed a right to waive the three day right. Honestly, we are usually so booked that rarely comes into play.


----------



## AFI (Sep 21, 2006)

*Waiver of Rigth to Cancel*

Ey look what I found.


----------

